# What you think this kind Conga notation where i put all articulations for own line/space?



## JPQ (Apr 3, 2021)

What you think this kind Conga notation where i put all articulations for own line/space? one people recommend this way. i can do this Notion where is no all noteheads aaioalble what one book uses. outline triangles are missing. Notion has good points (working with Studio One) compared Dorico Pro. i feel somehow easier even there is premade ruleset in Dorico Pro for modern VSL special editions but still. so hard know best tool and this case even best way notate percussion.


----------

